
GraphQL Conf 2019 in a Nutshell – Some Takeaways - patelpankaj
https://time2hack.com/2019/06/graphql-conf-2019-in-a-nutshell-some-takeaways/
======
juliennakache
Such a great conference. It is awesome to see GraphQL community grow and
mature over the years.

Quick plug - If you're interested in mocking your API in test as described in
the "build your own graphql tools", my company just released a library that
lets you do that more easily than with `graphql-tools`. We've been using
internally for months in our UI tests. Hopefully you find it useful.

[https://github.com/oscarhealth/graphql-mock-
factory](https://github.com/oscarhealth/graphql-mock-factory)

~~~
patelpankaj
Awesome. I would definitely give it a try.

And I totally agree; the community has grown exponentially. I have been
following the graphql since 2017 and am totally amazed by the power of
community and growth of GraphQL itself.

------
patelpankaj
If you had been to the conference or watched it live-streamed or watched later
on youtube; which talk/part is your favorite?

~~~
huseyinkeles
I've been to the conference. I liked it overall, my favorite/inspiring talk
was the one about Error handling.

Also loved the documentary at the end. And of course Lee Byron's talk was
amazing and fun :)

~~~
patelpankaj
Totally agree with you about the whole conference.

I definitely experienced some new aspects on GraphQL.

More importantly, I was so amazed the community being together for one thing,
GraphQL.

